# Oral tbol cycle log



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have finally got hold of a supply of tbol and have started on my first ever cycle today. I plan on running 40mg a day for the first week then up it to 60mg for the following 4 weeks giving me a 5 week cycle following which I will be running Nolva at 20mg a day for 2 weeks. The main goal of the cycle is to retain muscle whilst cutting and also see how my body reacts to this type of compound.

I will log how things are going and include detail on how the tbol is effecting me both mentally and physically along with any positive or negative sides. As you guys have all offered advice and shown support in the past I thought I would invite you in to see how this all goes. Please feel free to comment and offer advice where you think its required.

@Keenam @G-man99 @Leeds89 @gav76 @the_highlander @Dagman72

I will post some starting pictures and measurements later.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

What lab are you using?

Id up the dose personally.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Possibly would want to up the dosage but this should be enough to 'maintain' muscle like you said.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm using wildcat and have enough to up my dose if required but over the first few days I'm treading lightly.


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

I am looking to start the same in a couple of weeks, I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Maxwellthedog said:


> I am looking to start the same in a couple of weeks, I'll be keeping an eye on this.


I intend to be as honest as I can so people who are thinking about starting get an honest and open view.


----------



## shreddedbrahh (Jul 13, 2013)

ive been on wc tbol for 2weeks now and love it.

some advice if you want to hear it mate ummm

im on 80mg ed and im bumping it up to 100mg ed tomorrow.

you start to see a noticeable difference around the 10day mark at 80mg (well i did).

ive went from 34kgx5reps db incline press to 38kgx7reps in just under 2weeks but i am bulking tho.

looking foward to upping the dosage and seeing some sick progress. gaines about 6lbs so far


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Subbed mate.


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Subbed Pal.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wildcat is good, maybe get some taurine as you can suffer from bad back and shin pumps. I had bad shins but was running 80mg a day.


----------



## shreddedbrahh (Jul 13, 2013)

i must be lucky with the tbol, i do get the back pumps but never felt anything in my shins (even after calf raises)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear you can up the tbol dosage significantly higher than dbol dosage as the sides are generally less severe - that's what I got from following @Kimball 's Tbol log.

Good luck mate, first cycles are awesome. Just wait until you never want to come off :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm running my first cycle at the mo of tbol (zydex) at 100mg a day. I think at 40 your well under dosed and will be gutted you've wasted a week. The only sides I'm getting is heartburn sometimes and feeling tired and lazy. I'm having to take a pre workout to get motivated for gym at the moment.

I also think you will want to run it a bit longer. Although I've added 1.5/2lbs a week I only really started feeling it end of week 3 start of week 4 and feel my body is only just starting to change. And before I get torn apart diet is very clean at the moment

I was going to do a log but thought ill wait till end of cycle then give my opinion.


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

subed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will up the dose tomorrow to 60mg and then 80 next week and see how I go. On 60mg would it be best to have 20mg every 8 hours to ensure a constant release into the blood stream. I'm thinking 7am, 3pm & 11pm.

First training session tonight so I'm expecting some placebo effect if nothing else.

Only side effect is I feel a little hunger than usual.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I split mine 50mg when I wake up then 50mg about 12 hours later.

Another thing is I've been taking taurine since the start. About 3g prewirkout and 3 before bed and haven't really suffered from pumps. For the sake of a few quid I thought why wait to feel these horrible pumps that people talk about

Anyway good luck


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As already said mate , think the dose and length is too low to get the most out of it


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

aad123 said:


> I have finally got hold of a supply of tbol and have started on my first ever cycle today. I plan on running 40mg a day for the first week then up it to 60mg for the following 4 weeks giving me a 5 week cycle following which I will be running Nolva at 20mg a day for 2 weeks. The main goal of the cycle is to retain muscle whilst cutting and also see how my body reacts to this type of compound.
> 
> I will log how things are going and include detail on how the tbol is effecting me both mentally and physically along with any positive or negative sides. As you guys have all offered advice and shown support in the past I thought I would invite you in to see how this all goes. Please feel free to comment and offer advice where you think its required.
> 
> ...


No need to taper up mate, your best bet is to run it at I would suggest 60-80mg a day for 6 weeks, you wont do any damage at that amount and you are just wasting cycle time the first week, trust me 

Oh and get some clomid, 50mg a day for 2 weeks and 20mg nolva a week for 2 weeks day after last tab


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

So from what has been advised I will increase my cycle length to 6 weeks and up my dose to 80mg, 40mg in the morning and 40mg in the evening spaced out as evenly as possible. Looks like I will be needing another bottle to keep me going.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 1.

As this is my first day I wasn't expecting anything to happen just yet. I did train tonight and all my lifts were up but this is normal as I am at the start of a new training programme and expect to increase weight quickly over the first two to three weeks. I didn't notice any increase in my intensity as I give 100% every workout. I did have a little more energy but this is purely phychological and can not be as a result of only 40mg of tbol.

I've increased my water intake and today I have had roughly 6ltr. Is this enough or is more better ?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

There is no need to split either mate, Some people will say it gives your lived a chance to break it down easier but its in two shots now so just as much stress and tbol is not as toxis as people make out no where near!! smash it all either in the morning or pre workout what ever you feel best with!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Splitting it roughly every 12 hours just seems more even and made more sense to me.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was only thinking of splitting so I had a steady level of the compound in my system throughout the day. From what I have read tbol has a half life of 16 hours so by splitting the dose I top up my system if that makes sense. As you say it probably doesn't make any difference but I will go with if for now.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Subbed mate for future reference. Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

JUSSI75 said:


> Subbed mate for future reference. Good luck and keep us updated


I will try and post every day as I go along. I was going to put some starting pics up but for some reason I can no longer upload images. Once I can I will put some up.

My starting weight is 14 stone exactly as of 9pm tonight.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

aad123 said:


> I've increased my water intake and today I have had roughly 6ltr. Is this enough or is more better ?


Sounds like too much to me as it is. Drinking loads of water seems the 'in thing' to do but I see little foundation for it. All you are achieving by drinking loads of water is stressing your kidneys.

Good luck with the cycle. WC tbol is a good choice.


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

I also read that too much water can make your organs swell, which ones exactly I can't remember.

I've subbed too as this is what I'm looking at doing once I've stopped the Epi


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I will try and post every day as I go along. I was going to put some starting pics up but for some reason I can no longer upload images. Once I can I will put some up.
> 
> My starting weight is 14 stone exactly as of 9pm tonight.


Do you know roughly what your body fat is?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

80mg split am/pm over 6 weeks is a much better cycle mate.

Usually around day 10 you should start to feel and see something. Obviously everyone is slightly different though.

Do you usually drink 6l a day?!

As long as you drink plenty of water then everything will be fine, no need to go overboard.

Good luck mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My usual water intake is about 4ltr a day and 5 on training days so the increase isn't that large.

Started today with 40mg and will have the same after my eveing meal. Noticed a slight side effect this morning. On waking I was ready for action  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I wake up with a stiffy most mornings mate. Don't see that as a side lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today has gone well so far on the higher dose. The only minor thing I have noticed is a fuzzy head, not a head ache as such more of a slight dizzy feeling. On the plus side I have been in a very good mood all day :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The feelings your getting are physiological mate as you know your on something


----------



## shreddedbrahh (Jul 13, 2013)

only mad sides i have is the dreams. cot dayum i have some crazy ass dreams on tbol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> The feelings your getting are physiological mate as you know your on something


I'm sure your right as I feel good at the moment. What ever is causing it, it hasn't stopped me taking my evening dose. I'm even going to venture to the gym tonight for a cardio session.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

shreddedbrahh said:


> only mad sides i have is the dreams. cot dayum i have some crazy ass dreams on tbol


I have strange dreams already so can not wait until they start. I used to be a regular sleep walker so I hope that doesn't start again.


----------



## shreddedbrahh (Jul 13, 2013)

the dreams are un explainable mate.

i have slept walked and sleep talked in the past .. but the stuff you dream about is amazing.

its like a massive wonderland and the sleep is so deep you dont know where you are when u wake up hha.

well for me thats how it is on tbol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 2

Things have gone well today although I still have a fuzzy head I'm sure this will pass once my body adapts to the changes. I've also got some slight stomach pains, only minor and not enough to put me off eating but worth noting. Mood is still high and I feel generally ok. Upped the dose to 60mg today and will stick with that amount for the rest of the week. I will see how things go and if I find I'm doing ok on 60mg then I may increase the dose to 80mg next week.

I didn't train today so no changes in the gym and no physically visible changes either. Still cant upload photos but will post some starting measurements once I copy them from my main journal.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting Stats.

Please remember I am currently cutting.

chest 43 1/2"

waist 37"

hips 42"

thigh 26 3/4"

arm 16 1/8"

calf 15 3/4"

skin fold measurements

umb 30mm

sup 26mm

pec 16mm

thigh 28mm


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Woke up this morning and still have a fuzzy head and it's worse today, could it be blood preasure related ? Also still getting stomach pains and feel like I'm going to be sick. Took 40mg this morning and I'm not sure what to do about the evening dose. The head and stomach aren't too bad, more annoying than anything else but could the effects be dose related and if I go up to 80mg/d would they get worse ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Stomach nausea feeling is common on orals. I get it terrible on Danabol DS blue hearts after 2-3 weeks and have to force feed myself sometimes.

Unsure about the fuzzy head though, not heard of that as a side before


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Stomach nausea feeling is common on orals. I get it terrible on Danabol DS blue hearts after 2-3 weeks and have to force feed myself sometimes.
> 
> Unsure about the fuzzy head though, not heard of that as a side before


Unfortunatly I am the kind of person who if there is a side effect I WILL get it. My body seems to react very strongly to any substance I put in it. I have to take single paracetamol as I react if I go higher. Although the way my body reacts in the case of the tbol may be a good thing because I may get more of a responce from less of it. The stomach pain has gone now so must be down to taking the tablets. If its normal and happens to other people then I'm not too bothered. The thing is people never mention that type of reaction which is why I want to record everything that happens to me along the way so any one thinking of starting a cycle knows what they are in for.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A bit late but here are my starting photos. I will post a new set next week then every two weeks after.


----------



## Mun (Jan 5, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing your results mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your results mate.


I won't let the team down.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I won't let the team down.


You best not :cursing:

:tongue:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Could fuzzy head be from higher blood pressure?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Try not to think to much into it mate. Some things could be because your expecting sides and looking for them.

What's your diet like? Your cutting aren't you? I'm just over Maintenance but clean 7 days a week instead of 5 and I've still put on 7-8lbs in 4 weeks.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Could fuzzy head be from higher blood pressure?


Good shout. When I ran Tbol a little while ago my bp went through the roof! I actually Had to stop taking it lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Would blood pressure go up that quickly in tbol? He's only on day 2 I think


----------



## Leem89 (Jan 24, 2014)

subbed looking forward to results!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've got a home blood pressure machine so will check tomorrow. I took my blood pressure before I started and it was 127/74 which is fine so if there is a huge variation from that then we may have found the reason. I need to get it sorted as I don't want to spend the next 6 weeks with this. I think for tomorrow I will lower the dose to 40mg and see if the problem persists. If it is blood pressure then is hawthorn berry the best option ?

Day 3

Well apart from feeling dizzy all day and having stomach pain for an hour or two after taking the tbol today has been a reasonable day, not entirely enjoyable but at least my training session went well. I normally struggle to get through a leg session and although I thought I was going to fall over a few times I finished the session and felt I still had more in the tank. This honestly never happens on leg days so obviously something is happening. I also noticed a caught a glimpse of an upper abb today as I got out of the shower. Granted it was mainly down to the shadow from the lights but I still saw it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just checked my blood pressure and its 134/80 which is slightly higher but nothing major and wouldn't explain the dizziness. I'm thinking it could be down to stress and anxiety which I hope will pass.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have reduced this mornings dose to 20mg and feel a lot better, no dizziness and although there is still some stomach discomfort it is far less than over the past few days. I think I will keep my dose at 40mg/day and although the effects may be less I will be able to cope with the side effects and could even run the tbol for longer which will give me more time to gain so all in all the end result may well be the same. If I kept the dose at 60 to 80mg a day I would soon become tired of feeling like sh1t all day and just cut the cycle short where as with the only mild effects I get from a reduced dosage I should be able to run a full cycle successfully.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you thought about spacing the doseage at 20mg every few hours instead to see if that helps?

Really think you'll be very underwhelmed on 40mg daily


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Have you thought about spacing the doseage at 20mg every few hours instead to see if that helps?
> 
> Really think you'll be very underwhelmed on 40mg daily


I was thinking the same thing myself. Perhaps the effects are made worse by having a large dose in the morning so if I spread the three doses out evenly throughout the day it may work out better. Tomorrow I will try 20mg first thing then another 20mg about 8 hours later then the final 20mg just before bed. If that works then great but if not I may well have to settle for 40mg a day as I really didn't enjoy Thursday and Friday. Its a case of finding what works best for me and sticking with it. This is typical of me, I even struggle with a relatively mild aas at a low dose. They should employ me to test stuff because if there is a side effect then I will most likely get it. I'd be totally fcuked on anything stronger.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Agree with gman, spread the dose.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I have finally got hold of a supply of tbol and have started on my first ever cycle today. I plan on running 40mg a day for the first week then up it to 60mg for the following 4 weeks giving me a 5 week cycle following which I will be running Nolva at 20mg a day for 2 weeks. The main goal of the cycle is to retain muscle whilst cutting and also see how my body reacts to this type of compound.
> 
> I will log how things are going and include detail on how the tbol is effecting me both mentally and physically along with any positive or negative sides. As you guys have all offered advice and shown support in the past I thought I would invite you in to see how this all goes. Please feel free to comment and offer advice where you think its required.
> 
> ...


This is just my experience/opinion

I think your dose is too low. Definitely go 60-80mg and the effects won't really hit until weeks 6-8, when you'll be finished! Go at least a 10 week cycle.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kimball said:


> This is just my experience/opinion
> 
> I think your dose is too low. Definitely go 60-80mg and the effects won't really hit until weeks 6-8, when you'll be finished! Go at least a 10 week cycle.


As this is my first cycle I have nothing to gauge it against but yesterday I felt truly horrible all day and I couldn't go through that everyday for 10 weeks. I am going to try splitting the dose as advised for a few days to give it a chance and see if that helps but if I feel as bad as I did on Friday I'm dropping back down to 40mg. Perhaps my body just can't cope that well with this compound or it may take a while to get used to it. I need to find a way to make it work for me and if it means I have to run 40mg a day then I will and maybe the results will be reduced but I will just have to live with that.

How do you guys feel when starting a cycle. Most people say they feel great when on cycle and never want to come off. Is this true for everyone apart from me ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

aad123 said:


> As this is my first cycle I have nothing to gauge it against but yesterday I felt truly horrible all day and I couldn't go through that everyday for 10 weeks. I am going to try splitting the dose as advised for a few days to give it a chance and see if that helps but if I feel as bad as I did on Friday I'm dropping back down to 40mg. Perhaps my body just can't cope that well with this compound or it may take a while to get used to it. I need to find a way to make it work for me and if it means I have to run 40mg a day then I will and maybe the results will be reduced but I will just have to live with that.
> 
> How do you guys feel when starting a cycle. Most people say they feel great when on cycle and never want to come off. Is this true for everyone apart from me ?


Never really felt great on orals, in fact the only thing I've felt great on is tren.

And I did have a bit of stomach pain for the first few days. But have you never felt like that before, people panic so much and any symptoms of anything at instantly out down to the aas. Unless it's crippling at least sit it out a few days and see. These tablets, unless there's something seriously wrong with them, are unlikely to cause any serious problems at all let alone a few days.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't intend to stop this cycle and I'm hoping that after a week or so things will settle down and I can enjoy the ride. I have has dizzy spells in the past and stomach pains but never had both together for the entire day. The dizziness could be down to anxiety caused by taking the tbol so it should settle and only taking 20mg at a time is helping with the stomach pain. I really want this to work which is why I'm trying to find out how to make it work for me.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Good, but cycle still way too short IMO


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have ready plenty on tbol and some people say that the gains slow down after 4 weeks and others ay they don't start until after three weeks so I don't know what to go with TBH.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

They don't even begin to start until around week 3-4 not STOP


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I started a TBOL cycle on Monday (Orbis labs) I had a similar feeling to OP, slightly fuzzy head, felt a bit weird. I just carried on and split the dose 40mg am 40mg pm. Seems to have settled now.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have woke up this morning and sure enough within 10 minutes of being up the symptoms are here. I started a thread about in last night and @stone14 has suggested that it could be the filler they have used in the tablets that could be causing the problem. As I have another tub of the stuff I might try swapping and see if that helps otherwise I'm basically stuffed for the next 6 weeks.

@PaulB you will have to let me know how you go on. Did your symptoms last for a long time, by this I mean was it a few hours or all day ?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> They don't even begin to start until around week 3-4 not STOP


If they don't start working until around week 3-4 why do people use them as a kick start to a cycle ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If they don't start working until around week 3-4 why do people use them as a kick start to a cycle ?


I guess because they are confused. As I understand it dbol kicks in much quicker. Just because people do something it doesn't make it right. Still plenty of people setting 2am alarms for protein shakes so they don't go catabolic


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad123 said:


> If they don't start working until around week 3-4 why do people use them as a kick start to a cycle ?


Tbol generally isn't a kicker as such like dbol is.

Most run it for 6+ weeks if using with test or 8+ weeks if running solo

I know I use packs of 240 x 20mg at a time running between 80-100mg daily split am/pm


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I have woke up this morning and sure enough within 10 minutes of being up the symptoms are here. I started a thread about in last night and @stone14 has suggested that it could be the filler they have used in the tablets that could be causing the problem. As I have another tub of the stuff I might try swapping and see if that helps otherwise I'm basically stuffed for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> @PaulB you will have to let me know how you go on. Did your symptoms last for a long time, by this I mean was it a few hours or all day ?


I felt a bit fuzzy headed most of the day. It's passed now though. I think you are being over anxious about it which is making it worse.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

PaulB said:


> I felt a bit fuzzy headed most of the day. It's passed now though. I think you are being over anxious about it which is making it worse.


I think you could be right.

To give the tbol a chance I am going to stop taking anything else other than the tbol as it may be reacting and causing the problem. Its highly unlikely but just to rule it out its worth a try.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I think you could be right.
> 
> To give the tbol a chance I am going to stop taking anything else other than the tbol as it may be reacting and causing the problem. Its highly unlikely but just to rule it out its worth a try.


I see you're cutting, are you on low carbs?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

PaulB said:


> I see you're cutting, are you on low carbs?


My carb intake is fairly low, but has been since the start of the year. Could this be having an effect when combined with the tbol ???


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

aad123 said:


> My carb intake is fairly low, but has been since the start of the year. Could this be having an effect when combined with the tbol ???


I was thinking if you had recently dropped your carbs it could have been something to do with that and not the Tbol. Some people get a little brain fog / dizziness when moving to very low carb/keto


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm going to be using tbol for a mini cut the beginning of summer how are you going to keep what it gains you (cut body fat ) after you've come off different to as you were before cycle?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

chh said:


> I'm going to be using tbol for a mini cut the beginning of summer how are you going to keep what it gains you (cut body fat ) after you've come off different to as you were before cycle?


The idea is to use the tbol to allow me to retain muscle whilst I cut and once I'm happy with where my body fat is at I will start to slowly increase the calories and build some more muscle, all with the help of @solidcecil of course.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Subbed


Cheers pal. Good to have you on board.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 5.

Today has been a much better day and I feel like I may be turning the corner and the sides are definitely reducing in frequency and severity. I have split the dose into 3 x 20mg servings, I had one with b'fast at about 9am, the second at about 4pm with one of my meals and I will be taking the final one with my last meal of the day around 10pm.

I haven't noticed any changes physically yet and my strength has remained the same but I'm sure this will come in time now I have got to grips with splitting the dose. All I can do is see what tomorrow brings and make sure I stick to my diet and train like a mad man for the next month or two. I'm hoping this is the start of a successful cycle.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In mate.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> In mate.


Thanks for popping in.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Feeling a LOT better today, no dizzyness and no stomach pains. If things stay like this then the rest of the cycle should be ok :thumbup1: . I will be taking my second dose shortly after my lunch and then my final dose with my supper. I haven't taken any other sups today and I won't take any tomorrow and if things are still ok I will reintroduce then one at a time and if I start having problems again I will know the cause.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Feeling a LOT better today, no dizzyness and no stomach pains. If things stay like this then the rest of the cycle should be ok :thumbup1: . I will be taking my second dose shortly after my lunch and then my final dose with my supper. I haven't taken any other sups today and I won't take any tomorrow and if things are still ok I will reintroduce then one at a time and if I start having problems again I will know the cause.


What other supps was you taking?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was taking about 8 different products, I don't think they were the caused of the problems. I have taken no other products today and in the last hour or so I have started feeling a little light headed again but its only very minor so I'm just going to get on with it. I looking forward to seeing some results in the next week or two. From what I have read the strength gains will come first so I will keep an eye out for that. Deadlifts tonight so if anything is going to show an increase in strength the deads will.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

subbed


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> subbed


Thanks for joining in. All help, advice and general comments welcome.


----------



## lukeskyscraper (Jan 26, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm keeping my eye on this one , just started today Orbis Tbol 70mg split 30am ,40pm for 6 weeks , will update ...


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

I've just ordered zydex tbol, hopefully it'll arrive.

Better get some taurine in though to combat pumps


----------



## Rodders27 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm 3 weeks into my Tbol cycle 90 mg ed seen some good strength increases this week!havnt put on any size yet tho!


----------



## Bart Simpson (Jan 29, 2014)

LastActionGT said:


> I've just ordered zydex tbol, hopefully it'll arrive.
> 
> Better get some taurine in though to combat pumps


I'm just in my 3rd week of this mate. Only been running 50mg as it's my first cycle. Really enjoyed it. 2nd week had a few headaches but nothing to bad.

Felt really good and notice my training is getting better each time. Seeing some good gains for me, about 4 or 5lbs. I'm a pure weakling though but I've managed to add a good few kgs to my lifts. 4 weeks to go then I'm done.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Will keep an eye on this, good write ups so far OP. Keep at it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updated but my evenings have been busy lately. I'm either training, doing cardio or cooking more food.

I'm nine days in now and still suffering from minor sides (light headed and mild headaches) but I think this is the way its going to be for me so I'm just getting on with it. I have started to notice some very minor changes in my body, arms and traps seem to have filled out a little and my waist is slightly tighter. I haven't noticed any changes in strength yet but I do seem to have a little more energy when training. I used to feel totally wiped out after a good session but now I can go hard from start to finish and feel like I could do more.

I have been taking 60mga day divided into 3 servings spaced out roughly every 8 hours but starting tomorrow I will be upping the dose to 80mg and splitting them into 4 servings spaced out 5 to 6 hours apart which will fit in nicely with my meal timings. My diet has remained almost the same but I have increased my carbs slightly which I hope may help with the sides and with the added calories and increased dose of tbol I should start to gain muscle at a greater rate.

I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rodders27 said:


> I'm 3 weeks into my Tbol cycle 90 mg ed seen some good strength increases this week!havnt put on any size yet tho!


I think that tbol must have a different effects on each person as I have noticed no strength gains what so ever but I have seen some growth.


----------



## lukeskyscraper (Jan 26, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I think that tbol must have a different effects on each person as I have noticed no strength gains what so ever but I have seen some growth.


Variation in diet and dosage could be the reason?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been a good day today and I'm starting to feel more relaxed about taking the tbol and as a result the side effects are getting less common and when I do get them they don't last long at all. Messed up my doses today because being the fool I am I left my tub at home so couldn't have my early afternoon dose, I made up for it by having ones straight after work and I will have one before bed. not a lot else going on as its a rest day today ready for legs tomorrow.


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

Bart Simpson said:


> I'm just in my 3rd week of this mate. Only been running 50mg as it's my first cycle. Really enjoyed it. 2nd week had a few headaches but nothing to bad.
> 
> Felt really good and notice my training is getting better each time. Seeing some good gains for me, about 4 or 5lbs. I'm a pure weakling though but I've managed to add a good few kgs to my lifts. 4 weeks to go then I'm done.
> 
> Good luck with yours.


Cheers mate, they arrived today so will be starting in a week or two


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

LastActionGT said:


> Cheers mate, they arrived today so will be starting in a week or two


If your anyting like me you wont ba able to wait that long. I was like a kid at christmas.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

aad123 said:


> If your anyting like me you wont ba able to wait that long. I was like a kid at christmas.


Tbol arrived Special Delivery 10am Wednesday , first pill popped 10.05am ,,lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to wait 3 hours till I got home from work. Got in, tub opened, BOOM. Fcuk waiting !


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

Problem is I did Epi a week ago but I only did 3 weeks of it at 30mg ed. What's the point I hear you ask. Probably wasn't any to be honest.

So yeah got to wait, well at least a few days to show some sort of restraint


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 10

Today has been a very good day, no sides and feeling ok. Trained legs today which I do not look forward to in the slightest but even though I don't enjoy it I still never miss a leg session and I train as hard and heavy as I can. Haven't noticed any significant increase in strength as yet, pretty much business as usual TBH.

Weighed in today and I'm up 3lb in 10 days which is good going on a low carb cutting diet. If I was on higher calories I'm sure the gains would be greater but the whole idea of this cycle is to retain muscle whilst cutting so any increase in muscle mass is a bonus. I have noticed a slight increase in aggression and my fuse is a little shorter but I try to put it to good use in the gym.

Food wise I have stuck to my diet to the letter which I intend to do for the full duration of the cycle. I have had no increase or reduction in hunger so all good there.

I will take some body measurements on sunday morning and see for sure what's happening body fat wise.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 11 and not a lot to report as today is a rest day, if you can call pushing a shopping trolley around Asda on a Saturday afternoon a rest.

Again no side effects again today and diet has been spot on which wasn't easy. I watched the wife and kids tucking into a McD's and I had chicken and mixed nuts. It will all be worth it in the end when I'm in the best shape of my life but there is a very long way to go to get to that point.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Day 11 and not a lot to report as today is a rest day, if you can call pushing a shopping trolley around Asda on a Saturday afternoon a rest.
> 
> Again no side effects again today and diet has been spot on which wasn't easy. I watched the wife and kids tucking into a McD's and I had chicken and mixed nuts. It will all be worth it in the end when I'm in the best shape of my life but there is a very long way to go to get to that point.


Just need to try and maintain that shape once you achieve it, that's harder I found


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Weekly measurements and things are moving along nicely. I didn't think there would be any changes but I was surprised with the results.

Waist 36" -1"

Chest 43 1/8 -3/8"

Arm 16 1/4 +1/8"

Thigh 27 1/4 +1/2

Hips 40" -2"

Calf 16 1/4 +1/2"

Skin Folds

Pec 14mm -2mm

Umb 24mm -6mm

Sup 22mm -4mm

Quad 24mm -4mm

According to the online body fat calculator I use so far I have dropped 2% body fat and increased lean body mass by 7lb. I'm not sure how accurate this is but there are definitely some changes taking place.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Just need to try and maintain that shape once you achieve it, that's harder I found


I know it wont be easy staying in good shape but with good diet and proper training I can stay somewhere near. I'm not looking to get on stage but I don't want to be one of those fat dads with a huge beer belly you see.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 13.

If I am being completely honest I really didn't think I would last this long. The way I was feeling during the first week of the cycle was truly horrible and I just wanted to stop but I sat it out and the side effects have settled right down. I'm still getting very slight head aches in the afternoon but this could be down to any number of things as I've still got a niggling cold thats just hangs around, doesn't seem to get worse or better its just there.

Training wise the weights are still increasing but very slowly and I don't think the increases are a result of the tbol but more the type of general increases you get during any training routine. I was expecting a sudden jump in strength but this hasn't happened yet, however that being said during todays training session I did seem to have a little something extra, a little more focus and determination and more energy. As soon as I finished a set I wanted to do the next and had to slow myself down. Not had any back or shin pumps but my biceps were pumped as hell tonight, almost to the point where it was painful even between sets. I get this sometimes with shoulders but I have never experienced it in my biceps before.

No training tomorrow so I will see if I can get some form of cardio in, I might have to improvise as the wife is out so I will be looking after the kids so what ever I come up with will have to be indoors and not too noisy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Like the reports mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just glad someone reads them.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It's still early days yet mate, It won't just one day turn you superhuman but it will happen soon enough


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> It's still early days yet mate, It won't just one day turn you superhuman but it will happen soon enough


I'm in no rush and quite happy to just keep going as I am. I'm pleased with the rersults so fat and if the next 4 weeks follow the same pattern I would be extremely happy at the end of the cycle.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi aadd123 been reading through the blog just found it looks like u have done your homework. do u think the initial probs headache etc were maybe anxiety? Or def side effects have u taken your blood pressure heart rate during the cycle etc ,and what is wildcat is that a brand name ? Keep up the good work


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

brianlyndon said:


> Hi aadd123 been reading through the blog just found it looks like u have done your homework. do u think the initial probs headache etc were maybe anxiety? Or def side effects have u taken your blood pressure heart rate during the cycle etc ,and what is wildcat is that a brand name ? Keep up the good work


I do think that some of the side effects were down to some anxiety, not sure about the headaches but the dizziness I think was certainly down to stress/anxiety.

I have been taking my blood pressure and pulse every few days and although the BP has increased very slightly it is still well within the normal range and could just be down to normal daily fluctuation, not a cause of concern.

Wild cat is the lab/brand name of the product I am using.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi found details of wildcat and numerous sites appears to b legit,how long on your cycle left and r u considering going up to 80-100 mg ed thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Stomach nausea feeling is common on orals. I get it terrible on Danabol DS blue hearts after 2-3 weeks and have to force feed myself sometimes.
> 
> Unsure about the fuzzy head though, not heard of that as a side before


This is one of the main reasons i tend to stay away from orals.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> This is one of the main reasons i tend to stay away from orals.


Tbol I wasn't so bad and anabol seem fine but blue hearts don't agree with me and I know a few others with the same issue.

Maybe it is the fillers that they use.

Got some SB labs dbol to try from next week :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Tbol I wasn't so bad and anabol seem fine but blue hearts don't agree with me and I know a few others with the same issue.
> 
> Maybe it is the fillers that they use.
> 
> Got some SB labs dbol to try from next week :thumb:


ordering some anavar to run at 150mg EW with my TrenTestMast cycle. Was going to go with winny but anavar seems abit exiting at a higher dosage.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> ordering some anavar to run at 150mg EW with my TrenTestMast cycle. Was going to go with winny but anavar seems abit exiting at a higher dosage.


I've ran anavar at 150mg daily for 8 weeks and wasn't overly impressed BUT I wasn't as clued up as I am now so maybe didn't use it as well as I could of done.

Had better results with winny at 80mg daily and even Tbol at 100mg daily

I used ROHM


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I've ran anavar at 150mg daily for 8 weeks and wasn't overly impressed BUT I wasn't as clued up as I am now so maybe didn't use it as well as I could of done.
> 
> Had better results with winny at 80mg daily and even Tbol at 100mg daily
> 
> I used ROHM


Might consider Tbol then used it before at only 50mg a day for a early strength boost as part of a injectable cycle in 2012. So 150mg should do the trick then but as always very weary of orals, as my stomach aint a fan of it.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think if lean enough then var is great and as long as diet etc is spot on then you'll have the benefits.

I'm fairly vascular anyway so when I ran winny it was great.

Different things work better with different people as there are so many variables to take into account.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@infernal0988

This was on my last cut JUST using 250mg Test


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

those veins!! ewwwyy!!! good cutting tho


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

brianlyndon said:


> Hi found details of wildcat and numerous sites appears to b legit,how long on your cycle left and r u considering going up to 80-100 mg ed thanks


I am planning on running the tbol for 6 weeks in total so roughly 4 weeks to go. I have thought about increasing the dose but at the moment I am going well on 60mg so I don't think there is a real need to increase. If this cycle is a success and I decide to do another run of tbol then I can always increase the dose on the second cycle but if I go in too high this time round I wont have anywhere to go next time. On the second cycle I will need to go higher in dose as my body will become used to the compound and if I run 100mg this time I would need to go to 120+ next time to get the same results which it a little excessive and would also be rather expensive. I might get better results at a higher dose but this is my first run and I'm happy with how its going.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I am planning on running the tbol for 6 weeks in total so roughly 4 weeks to go. I have thought about increasing the dose but at the moment I am going well on 60mg so I don't think there is a real need to increase. If this cycle is a success and I decide to do another run of tbol then I can always increase the dose on the second cycle but if I go in too high this time round I wont have anywhere to go next time. On the second cycle I will need to go higher in dose as my body will become used to the compound and if I run 100mg this time I would need to go to 120+ next time to get the same results which it a little excessive and would also be rather expensive. I might get better results at a higher dose but this is my first run and I'm happy with how its going.


6 weeks is pretty short...not thought about extending? ..if you have said this already sorry havent read through it.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> @infernal0988
> 
> This was on my last cut JUST using 250mg Test


Those veins man you freak !  & 250mg test on a cut is more then enough yeah  Only nutters like me who like to have abit more chemicals


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I am still making good progress and feel ok then I always have the option to increase the cycle length.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Those veins man you freak !  & 250mg test on a cut is more then enough yeah  Only nutters like me who like to have abit more chemicals


Don't worry my rebound was MUCH higher with Tren/test


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

aad123 said:


> If I am still making good progress and feel ok then I always have the option to increase the cycle length.


7 Days in today at 70mg Split , 30am 40pm , no sides just weird dreams at night ... I'm using tbol to retain muscle whilst cutting as I believe you are , I'm on 2000cals low carb diet , what's your calorie intake ??

My strength is up , weight has stayed about the same ,, I'm running 6 to maybe 8 weeks ,hoping to have slight increase or same muscle mass but hoping to lose a few pounds around the waist ..


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Will be very interested in the end results,as from our previous messages I thinking hard if to or not take tbol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> ordering some anavar to run at 150mg EW with my TrenTestMast cycle. Was going to go with winny but anavar seems abit exiting at a higher dosage.


Anavar at 150mg per week? Never heard on any dosing like that!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Anavar at 150mg per week? Never heard on any dosing like that!


Lol i meant ED lol haha sorry typo :smartass:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> This is one of the main reasons i tend to stay away from orals.


Ive found I'm absolutely ravenous on Orbis Tbol. I was expecting stomach upset but nothing. Must be one of the lucky ones


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulB said:


> Ive found I'm absolutely ravenous on Orbis Tbol. I was expecting stomach upset but nothing. Must be one of the lucky ones


Even at 50mg Tbol from ProChem at the time i got a upset stomach.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> 7 Days in today at 70mg Split , 30am 40pm , no sides just weird dreams at night ... I'm using tbol to retain muscle whilst cutting as I believe you are , I'm on 2000cals low carb diet , what's your calorie intake ??
> 
> My strength is up , weight has stayed about the same ,, I'm running 6 to maybe 8 weeks ,hoping to have slight increase or same muscle mass but hoping to lose a few pounds around the waist ..


I am indeed taking the tbol during a cut but to be honest although I am on a low carb diet I think my calories are only just below maintenance and the fat loss isn't going quite as I had expected, no one to blame but myself as I keep missing my cardio. The trouble is at the end of a weights session I am very pushed for time and I'm too lazy to get my fat ass out of bed in the morning, this leaves me with just 3 sessions per week on my off days. I really need to up my game on the cardio front.

I remember some one mentioned the dreams they get on tbol but to be honest I haven't had any but I have noticed that I am sleeping far better. I normally wake a few times in the night and have done for years but since taking the tbol I just go out like a light and sleep through till the alarm goes off. I have also noticed that I feel tired during the day but having had two children this is something I am used to.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 15.

I have now passed the two week mark and so far I have gained 5lb whilst on a low carb cutting diet which I think is just crazy. As said above the fat loss is slow but until I measure properly on sunday I wont know for sure.

Trained shoulders tonight and every set was up in weight or reps. Felt strong and when I got home and had a look in the mirror I was pleasantly surprised with what I saw. My shoulders and traps were looking pumped to hell and even my biceps were looking fuller, which I assume was from the shrugs. I think things are starting to happen so hopefully this will be the start.

The down side to this is that I have started getting cramps more often. I was looking at my calves in the shower and I raised my heel off the ground to contract the muscle and within a few seconds I could feel the cramp coming on, I have also had cramp in my abs which has never happened to me before in my life. This could be down to something missing in my diet or the tbol ?

All in all I am feeling very positive about the cycle at the moment and I am happy with the changes that are taking place in the mirror. Cardio session tomorrow then legs on Friday.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Great that u r beginning to see the results ,I know silly question but could cramps be down to dehydration? HAs the tbol increased your resting metabolic rate maybe ,BM slightly low too hence feeling tired ..sorry if got tec head on


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm on well over 4l of water a day so I don't think I'm dehydrated, well I hope not any how. To be honest the tiredness isn't an issue as I still have energy to train and once I get going I'm fine. I think this is a common side effect of the tbol and I would take the tiredness over the dizzy feeling any day.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

No don't sound like it could b dehydration is there any probs with anger ,increased temper ?only ask cos of all bad press over roid rage etc and I do deal with the general public and I do get a little wound up some times with lack of sleep


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I get cramp in my abs whilst doing mattress cardio.

It's horrible, really painful.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I get cramp in my abs whilst doing mattress cardio.
> 
> It's horrible, really painful.


I feel you pain brother :whistling:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice cardio session on the cards for tonight, sadly not the bedroom type.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I get cramp in my abs whilst doing mattress cardio.
> 
> It's horrible, really painful.


Lol! Cramping your style!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did a solid 40 minutes cardio tonight and feel better for it.

There has been a development at home !!

When I got in from the gym the wife was all tucked up on the sofa looking very sorry for herself. When I asked what was wrong she said she was feeling ill and had been for about a week or so. Her glands are swollen and she said she keeps getting light headed / dizzy spells. I asked how long the dizziness had been happening and she said it started early last week. Now this could be a HUGE coincidence but two people living in the same house having the same symptoms but one is definitely not on tbol. Maybe all the problems I had early on were nothing to do with the tbol and due to some kind of virus.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Check your tbol mate and have the wife's muscles grown???? ;-)


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought it was strange when I got in from work and she was deadlifting the car.

But seriously its too strange to be a coincidence. I'm just glad it wasn't all in my head.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Thought it was strange when I got in from work and she was deadlifting the car.
> 
> But seriously its too strange to be a coincidence. I'm just glad it wasn't all in my head.


Going into 7th and last week of my tbol cycle. Last week or 2 I've been getting head rushes quite a bit. No headaches though and no dizziness apart from them


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Thought it was strange when I got in from work and she was deadlifting the car.
> 
> But seriously its too strange to be a coincidence. I'm just glad it wasn't all in my head.


Hopefully you can relax a bit now and concentrate on gaining


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Hopefully you can relax a bit now and concentrate on gaining


The gaining isn't the problem, its the loosing of the big round belly that's the difficult part.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Going into 7th and last week of my tbol cycle. Last week or 2 I've been getting head rushes quite a bit. No headaches though and no dizziness apart from them


Not sure what you mean by head rush. Is it when you bend or sit down then stand up again ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad123 said:


> The gaining isn't the problem, its the loosing of the big round belly that's the difficult part.


Are you using anything else other than Tbol?

I used thermolipid for my cut with SC and it was very effective.

I also did 15mins HIIT after every weight session


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Are you using anything else other than Tbol?
> 
> I used thermolipid for my cut with SC and it was very effective.
> 
> I also did 15mins HIIT after every weight session


I'm not taking anything else apart from some green tea tablets, which I don't think make a big difference. I just need to keep on top of my cardio and stop expecting instant results. Never heard of thermolipid, I will google it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just googled thermo lipid and found a big picture of G-man99.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad123 said:


> Just googled thermo lipid and found a big picture of G-man99.


Ha ha just checked it out!!

Not sure if it's a good or bad thing???

Also pics of my before and during cut with SC Training as well......


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Not sure what you mean by head rush. Is it when you bend or sit down then stand up again ?


Yeah exactly that but been getting them more often than normal and in the odd occasion had it after a heavy lift in the gym


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Are you using anything else other than Tbol?
> 
> I used thermolipid for my cut with SC and it was very effective.
> 
> I also did 15mins HIIT after every weight session


How did you use it, pre work out?

Is it Clen, Yahombine and..?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah exactly that but been getting them more often than normal and in the odd occasion had it after a heavy lift in the gym


I had that feeling almost solidly for a week. Must have looked like I was drunk most of the time.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> How did you use it, pre work out?
> 
> Is it Clen, Yahombine and..?


It's clen, yhombine and T3. Take it first thing on an empty stomach.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> It's clen, yhombine and T3. Take it first thing on an empty stomach.


Is it commercially available ? or doen one need a "source" to obtain some ?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Is it commercially available ? or doen one need a "source" to obtain some ?


You can't buy it in boots :laugh:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Is it commercially available ? or doen one need a "source" to obtain some ?


Rohm Labs im sure mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah it's ROHM so needs sourcing


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The last few days have been very quiet. I trained legs on Friday but the session was a disaster and better not mentioned. The only thing I have noticed is that since Thursday evening I have been feeling very lethargic and have had no energy for anything. I got up at 8.30 this morning ate breakfast then had a sleep on the sofa till 10. Took the kids swimming then had another sleep when I got back. I just have zero energy. I'm not sure if this is due to the low carb diet or an effect of the tbol. I have read that tbol can cause this problem in some people but as the diet and tbol started at the same time its difficult to tell.

Tomorrow is measurement and photo day so I will have an update at some point. I'm still having problems with uploading photos so they will go up when the system allows me to add them.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

This weeks update and to be totally honest I ****ed off to say the least :cursing: . The only change in measurements is a 3/8" increase in my waist. I have trained hard, stuck to my diet every day with no cheats and the end result is an increase in body fat. Something is obviously not working...I'm totally disheartened. I wouldn't mind if I had missed the odd session or had a few sneaky cheats here and there but I have been very strict with myself.

I am meant to be training in a while but at the moment I just think fcuk it. I could sit here eating ice cream and scratching my ass and still make as much progress as I did last week.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you using an Ai?

I can't tell without pictures but you may of gained some water weight appearing more smooth!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Something not right there mate, sounds like you have been the work in so would expect to see some good results. Must be an explanation somewhere! Water??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

More than likely a little water retention mate.

Wouldn't worry to much about it and gauge your results at the end of your cycle.

Get some HIIT in there after weights or if time restraints then whenever you get a spare 30 mins.

Have been in touch with SC for advise??


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

M82000 said:


> Are you using an Ai?
> 
> I can't tell without pictures but you may of gained some water weight appearing more smooth!


Smooth is a good word to describe how I look at the moment. I look like a balloon man. I will try and post a photo tomorrow as it still wont work from my laptop.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

M82000 said:


> Are you using an Ai?
> 
> I can't tell without pictures but you may of gained some water weight appearing more smooth!


Not using an AI as I didn't believe I needed one with tbol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> More than likely a little water retention mate.
> 
> Wouldn't worry to much about it and gauge your results at the end of your cycle.
> 
> ...


I have left a message for him in the private section but I may e-mail him as well.

If the weeks keep going as they are then at the end of the cycle I will look like a bloody sumo wrestler.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/adamdaykin/library/9th%20Feb%202014?sort=3&page=1

I'm not sure if this will work but it should take you to photos taken today (library 9th feb 2014)


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Why don't you try to cut down your calories some more? Maybe you have your calculations wrong.

The other thing I could suggest is maybe adding in some T3?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just spent a little time with the kitchen scales and on myfitnesspal working out my current diet and although the results may not be 100% accurate according to the results I am currently eating slightly over 3000 calories a day, 80g of carbs, 323g of protein and 160g of fat. That's a lot more than I thought I was eating and could go towards explaining why there has been no fat loss.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Something def don't sound right here mate. I've got 5 days left of my 50 day cycle. I've only put on 8-9 pounds but I feel my body has changed shape for the better. The only real side apart from sore joints has been the tiredness. It has been terrible some days so I got some caffeine tabs and they seem to help quite a bit in and getting motivated for the gym. They are dirt cheap on eBay. I was gonna go for another pre workout but am sick of spending cash on sh-t that don't work. I'm gonna get some d hacks power stack, wish I'd had it at start if cycle lol

My calories are a few hundred over maintaince but I've been clean near enough every day (few cheat meals). Don't think you should be blowing up, especially if your under maintaince

Good luck anyway


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

3000 cals!

Looks like that's where the issue is mate

Without much cardio and no fat loss drugs etc, then that many cals will not give you much fat loss.

I'm on a lean bulk and on non training days I'm hitting 2800 cals and training days 4000 cals


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Surely calories depends on the person though. We all know what we eat each day and if you cut it down you should lose weight. No?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The calories must be the cause as I am doing everything else right. As you said @G-man99 some people bulk on 3000 calories and I was trying to cut on that. Maybe if I was 20 stone then I could but at my weight that many calories is going to be far too many. I have spoke with SC and he is doing me a new reduced calorie diet and we are making a few changes to the training so hopefully I should be back on track in a day or two.

I have made a start tonight with a 4 mile HIIT session. For the first mile I just jogged at a steady pace then for the next section I used the street lights as markers and sprinted between two then walked quickly between the next two. I repeated the sprint / walk for 2 miles then had a very steady jog for the final mile. I used to do this as part of my rugby training and its a great way of increasing fitness and dropping body fat and far better than just jogging at one pace which I have never got on with as after a few miles my lower back starts to hurt. After I finished the HIIT my legs were pumped and sore, god knows how they will feel tomorrow but I feel better for doing it and I cant wait to get stuck into my new diet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We have made a few tweaks to the diet and training after last week so hopefully I should be back on track tomorrow. I have made a good start to the week and I think there has been a strength increase. I cant be 100% sure but tonight I added 5kg and a few reps to all my sets of incline bench. I normally add a rep or two a week but to add both weight and reps in one session is amazing. I have also started to notice a slight increase in vascularity, I'm not talking huge bulging veins like @G-man99 but they are more visible, even under a layer of lard.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad123 said:


> We have made a few tweaks to the diet and training after last week so hopefully I should be back on track tomorrow. I have made a good start to the week and I think there has been a strength increase. I cant be 100% sure but tonight I added 5kg and a few reps to all my sets of incline bench. I normally add a rep or two a week but to add both weight and reps in one session is amazing. I have also started to notice a slight increase in vascularity, I'm not talking huge bulging veins like @G-man99 but they are more visible, even under a layer of lard.


It's good to see that your getting some results this week mate, a positive mindset will certainly spur you on that extra mile.

Keep plugging away and train hard and eat clean and you'll get there

Like we said before, you don't get fat overnight and you certainly don't lose it that quickly either!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> It's good to see that your getting some results this week mate, a positive mindset will certainly spur you on that extra mile.
> 
> Keep plugging away and train hard and eat clean and you'll get there
> 
> Like we said before, you don't get fat overnight and you certainly don't lose it that quickly either!!


I was feeling really positive today having spoken with SC and I had a really good session.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you're doing well mate keep it up. I know you aren't noticing any superhuman leaps in strength yet, but with restricted kcals to cut it's a wonder your strength hasn't dropped.

Tbh the only drug I've tried where results have been extremely noticeable fast is tren - everything else takes a good while to work it's magic.

Good luck bro and keep updating


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I wasn't expecting huge jumps in strength during a cutting cycle, to be honest I would be happy to keep lifting at my current level whilst loosing body fat. The whole idea of this experiment was to retain as much muscle as possible whilst cutting. In the past I have managed to get to a reasonable level of body fat but also lost a large % muscle mass along the way. I cant be exact but I would estimate for every pound of fat loss I was loosing possibly half a pound of muscle which left me lean and but not very muscular which is not what I want for this cycle. My goal this year is to get down to 10% body fat at 14 stone, I might not get there on this cycle but I will get there at some point. I managed to gain 2 stone last year to get from 12st 4 to 14st 4 so if I can achieve that I can achieve this years goal also.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 21 - 3 weeks has gone quickly.

No weights tonight so I got in a quick 20 minute cardio session. I will try and do 15 minutes minimum every day this week. If I have time I will go for a 30 minute steady state session on the bike or cross trainer and after a weights session where time is tight I will go for 15 minutes HIIT. Just waiting for the new diet to come through and I will be good to go. I have already made some minor changes to the diet so that should help. Just by cutting my portion of nuts in my afternoon snack has saved me 250 calories and I was way out on my fish portion. I was having 2 fillets which I thought were roughly 100g each but after weighing them they were closer to 170g each which was another 115 calories. So just be weighing things more accurately I have saved myself 365 calories a day with out even trying.

Today the dizziness has made a return but I have also been sneezing and had a runny nose so it must all be connected. I just cant seem to shift this cold at the moment but as long as I can still train and eat I will work through it.

Other than that not a lot else going on.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a lot to report over the last few days. Just settling into the new diet and I am looking forward to seeing what kind of changes I get this sunday. I have also upped to cardio and I have mannaged to get in a session every day this week so things should start moving along nicely.

Training wise things are progressing at an steady pace, the numbers aren't shooting up but there is a consistant improvement session on session so all is good there.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like things are going well mate. Looking forward to hearing how the results are going from the new diet.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keenam said:


> Sounds like things are going well mate. Looking forward to hearing how the results are going from the new diet.


I will be slowly introducing the new diet and wont be fully into it until Sunday as I have about a kilo of fish that needs eating as it will be off the menu from now on.

I had a nice compliment from the wife today when I got in from the gym. I walked into the living room and she sad "wow what's happened to you ? your nearly as wide as the door". :thumb: I said it was due to the hours I spend busting my ass in the gym and all the time I spend preparing and weighing food to make sure I get my diet spot on. To which se replied "no, its probably all those pills you are taking. :whistling:


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just back from early Gym session , half way through started to feel unwell acid reflux and come over feeling sick , had to get out in the fresh air then drove home ,, had oats for breakfast ,, tbol split 40 and Dhacks powerstack , I usually go Gym Early evening , so not sure wether it's the Powerstack or Tbol or my body not use to working out at 7am


----------



## jaygoku21 (Oct 28, 2013)

aad123 said:


> http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/adamdaykin/library/9th%20Feb%202014?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I'm not sure if this will work but it should take you to photos taken today (library 9th feb 2014)


I wouldnt worry about a little water retention, When I ran my Tbol i had a little water retention to, dont forget Tbol is Dbol little brother so water retention is expected a little. Good luck with your cycle mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Just back from early Gym session , half way through started to feel unwell acid reflux and come over feeling sick , had to get out in the fresh air then drove home ,, had oats for breakfast ,, tbol split 40 and Dhacks powerstack , I usually go Gym Early evening , so not sure wether it's the Powerstack or Tbol or my body not use to working out at 7am


It could be the combination of the two compounds mixed togeteher. Have you ever had them at the same time in the past ? There was a guy on here who used to get stomach issues after taking tbol and it would send him rushing for the loo. I haven't had this problem but I have tried pre-workouts in the past and some have left me with bowl problems so combining two items which can cause this type of issue could be the cause.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

aad123 said:


> It could be the combination of the two compounds mixed togeteher. Have you ever had them at the same time in the past ? There was a guy on here who used to get stomach issues after taking tbol and it would send him rushing for the loo. I haven't had this problem but I have tried pre-workouts in the past and some have left me with bowl problems so combining two items which can cause this type of issue could be the cause.


I've never taken them exactly at the same time before , usually take the power stack 30 mins before gym , my split dose Tbol is usually 7am and around 3pm , think your right , I won't take them together again :/

I've lost a few pounds , but maintained muscle lifts are up about 10% and more vascular , that's the only real side affect from the tbol today , going to stay on for 6 weeks , hopefully losing last bit of love handles which I [email protected] hate with a passion ..lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

22/01 16/02	DIFFERENCE

WEIGHT +5.0

CALF +0.6

THIGH +0.6

WAIST -0.8

HIPS -2.0

CHEST -0.5

ARM +0.1

SUP -6.0

UMB -4.0

PEC -2.0

THIGH -5.0

FAT % -3%

A better set of results this week and with only a few tweaks to the diet. I still haven't started on the new diet 100% yet as I have to get a few things today but from tomorrow I will be good to go.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that the tbol is starting to kick in and I have changed for sure, mainly around my shoulders and traps and I think other people are starting to notice the changes also ( only when I'm in the gym ). No one has said anything directly to me but today a few of the regular gym members were talking and it was clearly about me as they kept looking over in my direction. It didn't bother me in the slightest and if they were to ask I would be completely open with them. It kind of feels good to see that other people are noticing changes and these are people I see at least 2 or 3 times a week.

I have also noticed that I am becoming a lot less tolerant at work over the last week, in situations where I would have previously bit my tongue and said nothing I just let fly now. I don't mean I go crazy and smash the place up but I won't just sit back and say nothing now, if some one ****es me off I let them know.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a little over 4 weeks into the cycle now and things are going ok, not amazing but ok. Strength seems to be increasing at a steady rate and after the inital gain of 5lb in the first week bodyweight has remained the same at 14 stone 5 pounds. Body fat levels are dropping slowly and in a good light the upper abs are just starting to show through.

I am comming to the end of my supply of tbol so will need to order some more tonight or tomorrow. I'm unsure on the amount I will need as I don't know how long to stay on cycle. If I get one more tub it will last me 16 days which will bring me to 6 weeks but I am thinking I may get two tubes and extend the cycle to 8 weeks. Ideas ?


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Go for the 2 tubs & go for the 8 weeks bud, have u had ur bloods taken recently?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't had any blood work done for a while but after I finish I will visit the GP for a check to make sure all is well.


----------



## Westside (Jan 1, 2013)

Interested to hear how you get on. Will be keeping an eye on your thread. Pondering a T-Bol cycle myself. With that thread on testing wouldn't be surprised if labs are selling T-Bol if in fact it's actually t-Bol you bought.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://s1345.photobucket.com/user/adamdaykin/library/4%20weeks%20in%2021st%20feb%202014?sort=3&page=1

Pics from yesterday.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Coming along mate :beer:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Getting there mate, keep up the good work.!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks lads. Gives my a nice little boost, also reminds me I haven't taken my last dose yet.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey aad123,

thanks for the frank report on your tbol cycle. Makes for an honest read. I'm contemplating a low 'supplemental' 10 week 10mg/weekday Dbol cycle (I know, I know, but I work with "poly-user" clients who think I'm on 'steds' already; if I blew-up physically (at age 43)/aggressively then the job would go!) and find your experiences very enlightening.

Thanks again, and I look forward to your remaining two weeks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hmgs said:


> Hey aad123,
> 
> thanks for the frank report on your tbol cycle. Makes for an honest read. I'm contemplating a low 'supplemental' 10 week 10mg/weekday Dbol cycle (I know, I know, but I work with "poly-user" clients who think I'm on 'steds' already; if I blew-up physically (at age 43)/aggressively then the job would go!) and find your experiences very enlightening.
> 
> Thanks again, and I look forward to your remaining two weeks.


Thanks for the comments. I wanted to be as honest as I could with this log and record all the highs and lows.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been suffering from what I think is a sinus infection and again I feel like crap today and woke up a few times in the night with my head hurting. I did notice yesterday that in the early afternoon I started to pick up a little so if I am going to train today I will do it then. I'm not going to go silly and just do what I can manage. I've changed from back squats to front squats today and am looking forward to giving them a go so I really want to train. I quite often find that if I train when I feel ill the symptoms go for a while so it could do me good.

In a way I'm glad this has happened as I have had a niggling cold for over a month now and it could finally come to a head and although I might feel like this for a few days when its done I will be free of the cold. If it does turn out that I need medical treatment in the form of antibiotics will they effect my cycle ? I wouldn't have thought so but its worth checking.

On the plus side I took some measurements and according to the data so far on my cycle I have lost 3.8% body fat and gained 12lb of lean body mass. Not sure how much is muscle but I wasn't expecting to gain anything, I just wanted to retain muscle whilst cutting so I'm happy with the results. Just need to add 13lb more LBM and drop 9% more body fat and I will have hit my yearly target of 14stone at 10% body fat. I don't think I will get there just yet but I have taken some big steps towards reaching my goal. Just ordered some more t-bol and will run with it for a further 4 weeks then start my pct.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a great deal going on. Training is going very well and the weights and reps are going up every session. I'm still sticking to the diet and hoping for some mice results again this week. I am coming to the end of my current supply of t-bol and will be switching to H-stacks t-bol for the rest of the cycle. It should be interesting to see if their is any difference between the two labs.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Through my own fault I have ran out of tbol and am expecting a delivery either today or monday. If I dont get my delivery until monday should I just carry on once it arrives ? Its only a few days so I would have thought I would have been fine. I dont see any need to stop the cycle and start pct.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just pick up where you left off mate


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like its going to be Monday before I get my supply so I will have to wait a few days.

Trained tonight and my strength is still on the up. I'm hitting PB most sessions on the big lifts and a few people in the gym and at work have commented on the size I'm adding. The fat loss isn't going as well as was expecting but its a long process and the cut will have to carry on long after the cycle is over. I would like to say that I'm where I expected to be but I haven't progressed as much as I would have liked in terms of fat loss. On the other side of things I'm very happy with the amount of mass I've added and if I can keep hold of it once the cycle is over I will be over the moon.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Look forward to seeing the end results and also following on after the cycle what happens.

How long have you got left?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my new supply of D-Hacks t-bol yesterday which has enough to last me for just over 5 weeks based on 60mg or 4 weeks on 80mg but I'm not sure how long to run it for. If I take all of the tablets it will mean my cycle will have been 10 or 11 weeks. Is this too long ?

Based on the last two days I seem to be getting on better with the D-Hacks product than I did with the Wildcat. It's early days yet but I have had no side effects at all. I always felt a little off with the wildcat but I feel fine now.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm interested in how you get on with the D-Hacks Tbol as I'm considering ordering some and doing an oral only cycle, lasting 8 weeks or so @ 60mg and maybe 80mg for the last couple of weeks, depending on how I get on.

This would be my first cycle.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> I'm interested in how you get on with the D-Hacks Tbol as I'm considering ordering some and doing an oral only cycle, lasting 8 weeks or so @ 60mg and maybe 80mg for the last couple of weeks, depending on how I get on.
> 
> This would be my first cycle.


I've made some nice progress already so hoping for more of the same. This is my first cycle also and I found that 60mg is just right for me as I'm gaining well.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I've made some nice progress already so hoping for more of the same. This is my first cycle also and I found that 60mg is just right for me as I'm gaining well.


Nice going, it's good you're not getting any side effects. Tbol looks like it really is one of the best choices for a beginner like me.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I've made some nice progress already so hoping for more of the same. This is my first cycle also and I found that 60mg is just right for me as I'm gaining well.


Last week of Orbis tbol then next week will be taking 80mg of Dhacks for the final 2 weeks , comparing Tbol, to var , much more strength on var but seem to be cutting up better on the Tbol , added 300mg Tren and 200 Test into the mix for a further 12 weeks , hoping to continue with the lean bulk


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice log mate... can i just ask what are you going to be taking for PCT and for how long?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Nice going, it's good you're not getting any side effects. Tbol looks like it really is one of the best choices for a beginner like me.


I'm not getting any side effects *now* but the first few weeks were not pleasant at all. After the first 10 days I was ready to quit but I just sat it out and the side effects slowly disappeared. I think a lot of them were down to anxiety but there were also some unwanted physical symptoms as well.

As a first cycle I think t-bol is a very good option but you need to make sure your expectations are realistic. In the start I was expecting big things to happen almost over night but it hasn't been like that at all. The strength gains and increased mass have been very gradual but over time they have made a clearly noticeable difference, I think this is one of the things that drew me towards t-bol. The gains may be modest but they should be gains that I am able to maintain and build on.

You also need to make sure your diet is good as all the drugs in the world won't make up for a poor diet. So far with a good diet and plenty of cardio and weights I have dropped roughly 10lb of fat and gained the same back in lean mass so the t-bol is working great for re-comp.

I'm sure if you give it a try you will be happy with the results.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Last week of Orbis tbol then next week will be taking 80mg of Dhacks for the final 2 weeks , comparing Tbol, to var , much more strength on var but seem to be cutting up better on the Tbol , added 300mg Tren and 200 Test into the mix for a further 12 weeks , hoping to continue with the lean bulk


If I do another cycle I may try a different compound so anavar might be worth looking into as I will most likely be using it during a bulking cycle. The D-Hacks stuff seems to be ok at the moment.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

davaxtc1 said:


> Nice log mate... can i just ask what are you going to be taking for PCT and for how long?


I will be using Nolva @ 20mg for 2 weeks post cycle.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

aad123 said:


> If I do another cycle I may try a different compound so anavar might be worth looking into as I will most likely be using it during a bulking cycle. The D-Hacks stuff seems to be ok at the moment.


I think we all react differently to various compounds , I'm more than happy with the Tbol and will use again in the future , glad to see the dhacks is ok , we'll probably both have a better idea in a few weeks


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm not getting any side effects *now* but the first few weeks were not pleasant at all. After the first 10 days I was ready to quit but I just sat it out and the side effects slowly disappeared. I think a lot of them were down to anxiety but there were also some unwanted physical symptoms as well.
> 
> As a first cycle I think t-bol is a very good option but you need to make sure your expectations are realistic. In the start I was expecting big things to happen almost over night but it hasn't been like that at all. The strength gains and increased mass have been very gradual but over time they have made a clearly noticeable difference, I think this is one of the things that drew me towards t-bol. The gains may be modest but they should be gains that I am able to maintain and build on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply. I'm thinking of running 60mg for a maximum of 8 weeks, with the last 2 weeks being 80mg if the sides aren't too bad. I'll use Nolva for PCT for 3-4 weeks @ 20mg per day.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> I think we all react differently to various compounds , I'm more than happy with the Tbol and will use again in the future , glad to see the dhacks is ok , we'll probably both have a better idea in a few weeks


Better on the pocket for sure. I'm getting 60 for the same price as I was paying for 50 :thumb: That's close on a weeks worth for free.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply. I'm thinking of running 60mg for a maximum of 8 weeks, with the last 2 weeks being 80mg if the sides aren't too bad. I'll use Nolva for PCT for 3-4 weeks @ 20mg per day.


I don't think you will need to run the nolva for 4 weeks. I'm only going for 2 weeks @ 20mg. Save the other 2 weeks worth for your second cycle  .


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I don't think you will need to run the nolva for 4 weeks. I'm only going for 2 weeks @ 20mg. Save the other 2 weeks worth for your second cycle  .


Cheers for the advice! I wonder if my sex drive will suffer towards the end of the 8 weeks, especially if I up the dose. How has yours been so far?


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Better on the pocket for sure. I'm getting 60 for the same price as I was paying for 50 :thumb: That's close on a weeks worth for free.


Yes your right , glad he's back in the loop , trust all his pills & potions


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Cheers for the advice! I wonder if my sex drive will suffer towards the end of the 8 weeks, especially if I up the dose. How has yours been so far?


There was an increase for the first month or so but its settled back to normal now. Just be aware that your ball will shrink a little.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Yes your right , glad he's back in the loop , trust all his pills & potions


I've only heard good things about his stuff.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> There was an increase for the first month or so but its settled back to normal now. Just be aware that your ball will shrink a little.


Other than taurine, any supps you recommend to run alongside the Tbol? Are you taking Creatine?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I take BCAAs intra-workout and a mixture of BCAAs, L-Glutamine and Creatine post workout. I also have plenty of fish oils, flax oil and CLA but nothing else. I think the t-bol does a good enough job on its own.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I take BCAAs intra-workout and a mixture of BCAAs, L-Glutamine and Creatine post workout. I also have plenty of fish oils, flax oil and CLA but nothing else. I think the t-bol does a good enough job on its own.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions.

I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't mind at all. There are very few places where we can get good information on this type of thing so what little knowledge I have I'm willing to share.


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm on my 4th week tbol only noticing some gains which I'm pleased with and noticed my balls have shrank a little but nothing major.

Had a few sides to start but not now.

I'll probably do the same pct but throw some daa in the mix because I've already got them


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I don't mind at all. There are very few places where we can get good information on this type of thing so what little knowledge I have I'm willing to share.


How do I subscribe to this thread?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

LastActionGT said:


> I'm on my 4th week tbol only noticing some gains which I'm pleased with and noticed my balls have shrank a little but nothing major.
> 
> Had a few sides to start but not now.
> 
> I'll probably do the same pct but throw some daa in the mix because I've already got them


I have thought about some natural test booster with pct but not sure on what to go for, if any.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Which lab are you using?


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

I found daa quite good for an 'off the shelf' t booster.

I'm using zydex tbol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

LastActionGT said:


> I found daa quite good for an 'off the shelf' t booster.
> 
> I'm using zydex tbol


How many mg per day?


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

The tbol I'm on 75mg ed. They're caps so can't split them


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

What were your reasons for using Nolva over Clomid for PCT mate?



aad123 said:


> I will be using Nolva @ 20mg for 2 weeks post cycle.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

LastActionGT said:


> The tbol I'm on 75mg ed. They're caps so can't split them


Were you getting headaches at the beginning?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

davaxtc1 said:


> What were your reasons for using Nolva over Clomid for PCT mate?


Clomid can cause side effects like depression, which is something I have suffered in the past.


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

Dazarooni said:


> Were you getting headaches at the beginning?


Yes mate, only for a few days though


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

LastActionGT said:


> Yes mate, only for a few days though


Zydex tbol has a decent reputation. I don't know whether to get it and run @ 75 mgs or get the d-hacks tbol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

LastActionGT said:


> Yes mate, only for a few days though


I'm mid headache stage again. Mines been banging all bloody day. Soon be gone though.

Started getting a few spots on my chest but it could be from sweating so much with all the cardio. Never had an issue before so I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been getting spots on my head no real increase anywhere else.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm mid headache stage again. Mines been banging all bloody day. Soon be gone though.
> 
> Started getting a few spots on my chest but it could be from sweating so much with all the cardio. Never had an issue before so I will keep an eye on it.


Do you take aspirin, Ibuprofen or other painkillers to held with the headaches when on cycle?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Do you take aspirin, Ibuprofen or other painkillers to held with the headaches when on cycle?


No, I just sit it out. I don't want to put my liver under any more stress.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi been following the blog pleased you r doing well,is the ball shrinkage revers able with pct have u finished the t Bol now still not bought anything yet been doing ok with just cleaning up diet and more training


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Balls will be back to normal in no time once natural test production starts again.

I have been getting on well with the d-hacks t-Bol. Had a few mild headaches and an outbreak if spots on my chest but both problems came and went very quickly and I'm enjoying the cycle. We have made a few changes to my diet and training which should see me through to the end of the cycle in good shape. Weight is up to 14st 6lb and body fat has dropped to 16.7% so everything is in track.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Balls will be back to normal in no time once natural test production starts again.
> 
> I have been getting on well with the d-hacks t-Bol. Had a few mild headaches and an outbreak if spots on my chest but both problems came and went very quickly and I'm enjoying the cycle. We have made a few changes to my diet and training which should see me through to the end of the cycle in good shape. Weight is up to 14st 6lb and body fat has dropped to 16.7% so everything is in track.


Glad all is going well. I've ordered some D-Hacks tbol and just waiting for it to arrive. How many more weeks left?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how long left. I will just keep going until there are no tabs left, I would estimate 3 weeks.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I'm not sure how long left. I will just keep going until there are no tabs left, I would estimate 3 weeks.


My Turinabol arrived today. Cycle will begin in 2 weeks. Got 4 tubs so will run 80mg x 8 weeks....

Going to stock up on some taurine, multivitamins and omega 3.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good thread, reading with interest.

I find the Zydex stuff pretty good, Im using the Pro-Rip at the moment and may try some of the Tbol shortly.


----------



## capncrunch (Nov 25, 2013)

Great thread, I was looking into doing a tbol cycle last year but couldn't get hold of any. I've now managed to get some zydex tbol but won't be running my cycle until august/september now coz I wanna use it for a bulk. Instead starting with a mild PH (hdrol/epi) for cutting.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> My Turinabol arrived today. Cycle will begin in 2 weeks. Got 4 tubs so will run 80mg x 8 weeks....
> 
> Going to stock up on some taurine, multivitamins and omega 3.


That should do a very nice job. I haven't had any back pumps on this cycle so haven't needed any taurine but my shoulder joints are starting to hurt. I'm putting it down to all the heavy lifting and not the t-Bol directly, might be due a deload week to let the body recover.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> That should do a very nice job. I haven't had any back pumps on this cycle so haven't needed any taurine but my shoulder joints are starting to hurt. I'm putting it down to all the heavy lifting and not the t-Bol directly, might be due a deload week to let the body recover.


You've done well to avoid the back pumps that a lot of people complain about. Think I'll get some taurine 'just in case'.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I do get back pumps when doing deadlifts and bent rows but this has always been the case, I can't say they are any worse currently. I've read about people getting shin pumps also and I thought that with all my cardio I was sure to get them but thankfully I haven't suffered. A lot of these things could be dose dependent and as I'm only on 60mg/day I could be avoiding them because my dose is low.

A completely unrelated question but has any one here ever had to take a blood test at work ? I over heard two of my company managers talking today and although I didn't hear the full story it did sound like some kind of blood / urine test was on the cards. I'm not sure what the tests would be for but I'm hoping they don't cover AAS or I'm screwed. I'm already planning my defence. If questioned I will just say I have been taking a completely legal over the counter pro-hormone.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I do get back pumps when doing deadlifts and bent rows but this has always been the case, I can't say they are any worse currently. I've read about people getting shin pumps also and I thought that with all my cardio I was sure to get them but thankfully I haven't suffered. A lot of these things could be dose dependent and as I'm only on 60mg/day I could be avoiding them because my dose is low.
> 
> A completely unrelated question but has any one here ever had to take a blood test at work ? I over heard two of my company managers talking today and although I didn't hear the full story it did sound like some kind of blood / urine test was on the cards. I'm not sure what the tests would be for but I'm hoping they don't cover AAS or I'm screwed. I'm already planning my defence. If questioned I will just say I have been taking a completely legal over the counter pro-hormone.


i dont think they would test for that..my mates in the army an they only test for recreational drugs in there as its so expensive to test for steroids. I am sure it would be a similar situation in other areas of employment too, you hear about policemen and firemen being on aas all the time so i wouldnt worry. I have heard the prohormone hdrol shows up as oral turinabol on steroid checks not sure where i read it may have been on here.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

aad123 said:


> I do get back pumps when doing deadlifts and bent rows but this has always been the case, I can't say they are any worse currently. I've read about people getting shin pumps also and I thought that with all my cardio I was sure to get them but thankfully I haven't suffered. A lot of these things could be dose dependent and as I'm only on 60mg/day I could be avoiding them because my dose is low.
> 
> A completely unrelated question but has any one here ever had to take a blood test at work ? I over heard two of my company managers talking today and although I didn't hear the full story it did sound like some kind of blood / urine test was on the cards. I'm not sure what the tests would be for but I'm hoping they don't cover AAS or I'm screwed. I'm already planning my defence. If questioned I will just say I have been taking a completely legal over the counter pro-hormone.


As long as you are doing your job sufficiently well, what's in your blood is none of their business.

That kind of stuff winds me up no end. Meddling cvnts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

They dont test the idiots who roll in half drunk monday morning after drinking all day sunday.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure about AAS but 3 people have been sacked at my place for recreational drugs and alcohol limits after random tests


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> Not sure about AAS but 3 people have been sacked at my place for recreational drugs and alcohol limits after random tests


That's understandable in your work place where there is a serious risk of injury but the most dangerous thing in my office is a slightly rusty paper clip.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

aad123 said:


> That's understandable in your work place where there is a serious risk of injury but the most dangerous thing in my office is a slightly rusty paper clip.


same as mine then dont forget paper cuts!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

raymondo85 said:


> same as mine then dont forget paper cuts!


Good point, I forgot about the dangers of the paper cut.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not a lot of posts recently as my laptop has been infected with a rather nasty virus which has ment I have had to restore to factory settings then load everything which has taken a very long time.

Training and diet had been going very well and I'm having no problems at all with the t-bol. My weight seems to have leveled off as does strength and size gains although body fat is still dropping at a very steady rate. I am wondering if I have gained all that I will from the t-bol and if it could be time to finish the cycle as I don't think there is a lot to be gained from continuing ? I'm just into week 8 so I think I will contimue with the cycle for another 2 weeks to bring me to 10 weeks then I will start my pct.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Not a lot of posts recently as my laptop has been infected with a rather nasty virus which has ment I have had to restore to factory settings then load everything which has taken a very long time.
> 
> Training and diet had been going very well and I'm having no problems at all with the t-bol. My weight seems to have leveled off as does strength and size gains although body fat is still dropping at a very steady rate. I am wondering if I have gained all that I will from the t-bol and if it could be time to finish the cycle as I don't think there is a lot to be gained from continuing ? I'm just into week 8 so I think I will contimue with the cycle for another 2 weeks to bring me to 10 weeks then I will start my pct.


Glad all is going well. How would you describe your strength and size gains? My 8 week Turinabol cycle begins next week


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As I'm cutting at the moment the size gains haven't been mind blowing but there is certainly a clear difference and several people have commented. Strength wise the increase has been gradual but all lifts are up. Its difficult to tell exactly how much as I change my training program regularly. I think in the last week or two the drop in body fat has started to show through a little and I look leaner for sure. I'm still a good way off where I want to be but getting closer.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's going on with the cycle pal? No updates?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The cycle is still running and I have about another 4 or 5 days to go but recently everything seems to be conspiring against me. Last week I had a flare up of an old knee injury which put a stop to my cardio and rules out any leg training. This week to make things worse I have the mother of all colds. I woke up on Wednesday morning and it felt like I had been eating barbed wire, my throat was hurting so badly I found it difficult to eat and even drinking just plain water was painful. I almost lost my voice yesterday and now my nose is running like a tap and my head feels like its tapped in a vice. I have been forced into taking Sudafed which is helping with the cold but making me feel very sleepy and sick.

I had planned on upping the cardio and having a really hard blast for the final two weeks of the cycle but that just hasn't happened due to all the problems. I have managed to get in two good weights sessions this week though and the difference it made not doing the cardio was amazing. I had a lot more energy and aggression in the gym and just didn't want to stop training. I increased weights on every lift and felt great.

The t-bol has worked very well during this cut and I have managed to lower my body fat whilst adding a good amount of muscle so I would be very interested to see what would happen if I was to run another cycle during a bulk. The amount of people who are commenting on how big I have got is quite amazing. It seems that almost every time I train someone has something to say ( in a good way ). I think my future plan is to keep cutting until around August then after my holiday I will start a clean bulk and may do another cycle, this gives me a good 5 months off cycle to recover.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The pictures on the left are the starting pictures and the ones on the right are from 23/03/2014.

The biggest change has been in the back.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 144423
> View attachment 148357
> 
> 
> ...


Good work bud - abs taking shape too there


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

chest 43 1/2" / 44.1/2 *(+1")*

waist 37" / 35 1/4" * (-1 3/4")*

thigh 26 3/4" / 27 1/4" *(+1/2")*

arm 16 1/8" / 16 1/2" *(+3/8")*

calf 15 3/4" / 17 1/4" *(+1 1/2")*

skin fold measurements

umb 30mm / 19mm *(-11mm) *

sup 26mm / 13mm *(-13mm)*

pec 16mm / 8mm *(-8mm)*

thigh 28mm / 19mm *(-9mm)*

body fat 22.8% / 14.9% *(-7.9%)*

starting and current measurements.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mal20729 said:


> Good work bud - abs taking shape too there


Thanks @Mal20729. I'm still a good way off where I want to be but I'm happy with the progress so far.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

impressive! imagine if you were bulking


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

raymondo85 said:


> impressive! imagine if you were bulking


Totally agree. According to the figures I have dropped nearly 8% body fat and gained 20lb of lean mass in 10 weeks on a cutting diet so who knows what could be done on above maintenance calories ? Although I'm not sure how much actual muscle that 20lb equates to I'm still happy.


----------



## raymondo85 (Jun 1, 2013)

even if you gained 10lb after pct it would be pretty damn impressive


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not looking forward to pct at all but 10lb would be good. A years worth of natty gains in 12 weeks with minimal side effects.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job mate, changes in stats are excellent. Without looking back, what dosage have you been running


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been on 60mg a day but with my memory I'm sure I have been 20mg under / over from time to time.


----------



## lukeskyscraper (Jan 26, 2014)

How long have you been on this cycle?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

lukeskyscraper said:


> How long have you been on this cycle?


I'm just coming to the end of a 10 week cycle.


----------



## lukeskyscraper (Jan 26, 2014)

Isn't that long for tbol?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

lukeskyscraper said:


> Isn't that long for tbol?


From my experience it takes around 4 to 5 weeks to start working so I think 8 to 10 weeks is an average cycle length. The compound is fairly mild so running it for this length of time shouldn't cause any problems. I think 10 weeks is the maximum length though as the effects seem to have slowed right down and running it any longer may not yield and further gains.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Great progress looking well :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

lm73 said:


> Great progress looking well :thumbup1:


Thanks. A lot of hard work but worth it.


----------



## micros (May 15, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Totally agree. According to the figures I have dropped nearly 8% body fat and gained 20lb of lean mass in 10 weeks on a cutting diet so who knows what could be done on above maintenance calories ? Although I'm not sure how much actual muscle that 20lb equates to I'm still happy.


Congrats mate! You are doing very good. I like your care into the thinking of the dose and the duration.

I didn't go through the entire thread, I think that would be interesting but it would take me hours that I hardly have so my intention is to ask you some questions:

- Diet: I've read that at first your regimen was over 3K cals but you intended to lowering it, what were your diet choices then?

- Supplements: have you taken any?

- Sides: may you list what sides you had, even temporary? Heartburn, acne, headache ...

- Brand: what tbol brand are you using?

Looking forward to the pct part of the log.

Thanks.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

micros said:


> Congrats mate! You are doing very good. I like your care into the thinking of the dose and the duration.
> 
> I didn't go through the entire thread, I think that would be interesting but it would take me hours that I hardly have so my intention is to ask you some questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Today is the last day on my cycle and pct will start tomorrow. I ended up running the cycle for 11 weeks and 4 days which was longer than expected but I thought I might as well finish the lot. I will take some final measurements and pictures tomorrow to see exactly what I have achieved and then I will repeat the measurements after two week when I finish my pct.

It has been an interesting journey with plenty of ups and downs but as it stands I am very happy with the results. I know the last few weeks have been less than perfect with my knee injury and I have also let my diet slip a little from time to time but I need to make sure my diet and training are spot on from now on to retain as much as I possibly can.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Could you upload a before and after picture please mate and stats? Don't want to search entire thread for 2 pictures lol 

@aad123


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will find out the page number for the starting pictures and add the final pics to it as I no longer have them due to a major pc meltdown in which I had to delete all my files.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Starting photos bottom of page 3

Stats bottom of page 18

Photos bottom of page 19


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 2 of PCT and things are going well apart from picking up a nasty bug which had me throwing up most of yesterday evening. Trained today and was a little off the pace but after not eating for nearly 24 hours its to be expected. No problems with the nolva at the moment so all is good.


----------



## micros (May 15, 2013)

aad123 said:


> Day 2 of PCT and things are going well apart from picking up a nasty bug which had me throwing up most of yesterday evening. Trained today and was a little off the pace but after not eating for nearly 24 hours its to be expected. No problems with the nolva at the moment so all is good.


How many weeks have planned to stay on pct? Are you gonna have blood test done soon after the end of it? I'm very curious to know how tbol affects naturalt test prod.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

micros said:


> How many weeks have planned to stay on pct? Are you gonna have blood test done soon after the end of it? I'm very curious to know how tbol affects naturalt test prod.


I will be running pct for two weeks and don't plan on having any blood work done. As this was a very simple cycle there's no need to go over the top.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

First week of PCT completed and its all going very well at the moment. No side effects at all and I'm feeling good. Weight has dropped a little but I think that a lot of this is due to water loss. Since ending the cycle my waist has dropped by over half an inch and I have leaned out a little but still maintained my size.


----------



## micros (May 15, 2013)

aad123 said:


> First week of PCT completed and its all going very well at the moment. No side effects at all and I'm feeling good. Weight has dropped a little but I think that a lot of this is due to water loss. Since ending the cycle my waist has dropped by over half an inch and I have leaned out a little but still maintained my size.


 How about diet right now?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

micros said:


> How about diet right now?


Well that's a sore point at the moment as I have let myself go a few times over the last week or two. I think after 10 weeks of being very strict I just needed to blow off some diet steam and enjoy eating. Don't get me wrong I'm not talking 3000 cal mega binges just the odd chocolate bar here and there and maybe a portion of fish and chips. I've got it out of my system now and I'm back on track.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Did you use an AI or sommat like nolva on cycle aswell?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

No need for an ai on a t-Bol only cycle. I'm using Nolva for pct but didn't use it whilst on cycle.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad all is going well, I certainly wouldn't feel guilty about a few cheat meals here and there. When I dieted last year I was hitting over 1500 high gi carbs every Sunday near the end of my cut and still losing weight. If you've heard of 'Skiploading', it's a high GI style of refeeding. I wouldn't diet again without it.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the sound of skip loading. Worth a google.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> I like the sound of skip loading. Worth a google.


 It makes the diet bearable and fills the muscles with glycogen to help prevent muscle loss and boosts the metabolism.

The night before skiploading, I feel like a 10 year old on Christmas eve I get that excited. lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> It makes the diet bearable and fills the muscles with glycogen to help prevent muscle loss and boosts the metabolism.
> 
> The night before skiploading, I feel like a 10 year old on Christmas eve I get that excited. lol


A bit like me the day before legs...I wish.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> A bit like me the day before legs...I wish.


Take it the cycle went well mate. Massive difference from your starting pic to you Avi pic. Well done.

Are you gonna run another cycle of something?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Take it the cycle went well mate. Massive difference from your starting pic to you Avi pic. Well done.
> 
> Are you gonna run another cycle of something?


I am planning to run a cycle when my bulk starts later in the year around August time. I still have a lot of body fat to shift but once I'm at 10% I will start making plans.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

aad123 said:


> I am planning to run a cycle when my bulk starts later in the year around August time. I still have a lot of body fat to shift but once I'm at 10% I will start making plans.


Shvt 10% is low. I'm aiming for 12-14 visible pack will do me lol.

Are you gonna go for an injectable?

I started tbol few weeks before you which was my first proper cycle. I'm now on test e. Should probably waited a bit longer but jumped in about a month after pct finished. Although I enjoyed the tbol and was more than happy with results think im gonna like this cycle a lot more. It's starting to kick in now and I feel good. With the tbol I felt crap for most of it


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure about pinning at the moment. I would need a lot more knowledge before I went down that road. A t-Bol cycle is as simple as it gets but with injecting there is far more to consider.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Aad would you recommend tbol for my first cycle and r u doing pct after ,been following your blog but still nervous thanks bri


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Just has a skip throu your blog. I know **** tests can pick up coke opiates alcohol etc. so no need for bloods ..hair samples was bounded about yrs ago on my job for pot etc but bloods is deep **** and v expensive for what can b obtained from above cheaper checks and anyone test results r dependant on many factors from over the counter meds to gender age to deep for an employer more like a dr would need to read them and charge big money


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

****s / urine


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

brianlyndon said:


> Hi Aad would you recommend tbol for my first cycle and r u doing pct after ,been following your blog but still nervous thanks bri


I was very nervous before I started and spent months if not years considering all the pros and cons of taking anything like this. I made sure I read everything I could find, both good and bad and I knew the risks involved. I went with t-bol as it's a mild compound and it was my view that running t-bol at a reasonable dose for a limited amount of time was very unlikely to cause any serious side effects. That said for the first few weeks of the cycle I did have problems with anxiety which caused physical effects but these passed within the first month and from then it was a very enjoyable experience.

If you are at all unsure if this is something you want to do then I would say just wait but if you have made your mind up then t-bol is a good choice.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Had a weigh in on Tuesday and my weight has dropped by 7lb since starting pct. I think most of it is water loss as I was fairly bloated at the end of the cycle. The good thing is now all the water has gone my body shape is starting to show through and there is even an outline of some abs. I will do some final measurements on Sunday after finishing my pct and then I will have a true picture of exactly what I have achieved over the entire cycle.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Had a weigh in on Tuesday and my weight has dropped by 7lb since starting pct. I think most of it is water loss as I was fairly bloated at the end of the cycle. The good thing is now all the water has gone my body shape is starting to show through and there is even an outline of some abs. I will do some final measurements on Sunday after finishing my pct and then I will have a true picture of exactly what I have achieved over the entire cycle.


abs showing just in time for the warmer weather! I can tell that I'm holding a little water too at the moment. I'm just over half way through my 8 week cycle. Strength is really good, great chest session today and my shoulder has been feeling better from about 2 weeks after starting the Turinabol. It has been bugging me for about 6 months now. Has the Turinabol helped? Maybe it's coincidence but there is a definite improvement...


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Aad I am still debating what to do with regards tbol my gym source as moved gyms and he gone back on Decca he holding plenty of water/size agen he only 23. And never heard of pct besides use it,one lad had a bad turn other day in the gym showing signs of a stroke then just went mad and rammed his car into the ambulance..so still debating lol I am 47 so believe all natural growth capabilities are low or stopped


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job mate. I'm bulking and 18 days in cycle, up 8lbs so far. Noticeable strength increases on many diff muscle groups. Noticing vascularity and pumps, and then all the negatives like a fuzzy head/I'm constantly tired too!! Enjoying the good effects though.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you got a journal up so I can track progress to see what bulking on t-Bol can achieve ?


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Have you got a journal up so I can track progress to see what bulking on t-Bol can achieve ?


Hi mate, it looks like your cycle was a success

I'm just wondering what the negatives were? Did it take you long to recover?

I'm researching my own first cycle for next my bulk which starts in Mid August

I'll have been training 5 and a half years by then and right now i'm nearly finished cutting so i want to stay at low bf % and maybe gain around 6-10lbs of lean muscle,you reckon thats achievable with tbol?

Cheers


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Have you got a journal up so I can track progress to see what bulking on t-Bol can achieve ?


Didn't see this before i posted lol


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

Dazarooni said:


> Glad all is going well, I certainly wouldn't feel guilty about a few cheat meals here and there. When I dieted last year I was hitting over 1500 high gi carbs every Sunday near the end of my cut and still losing weight. If you've heard of 'Skiploading', it's a high GI style of refeeding. I wouldn't diet again without it.


Funny you should say that i did that by accident i got most of carbs in 3 days on week 4 of my cut from high gi food like isotonics and poptartsand i lost even more weight that week


----------



## Malekith (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello aad123!My name is Pavlin.I am about to start a cycle with tbol,it will be my first time and I have some questions.If it is not a problem for you to give me the answers... 

I am 70kg and 175 tall. I use protein for mass and have exersises at home.Eat 4 times per day but still can't make my mussels go up....

That is why I decide to try with tbol.I read a lot of information about it and I think to do it like that:

40mg tbol ED + 260mg Liv52 right after the 40mg tbol for 5 or 6 weeks.After I finished the cycle I will go with Nolvadex 20mg ED for 4 weeks... Knowing my kilograms and the fact that I am begginer in all that,do you think that this is the right doses?Adn one more thing,how should my exersises look like during the tbol cycle?and should I stop the protein?

Thanks.


----------

